# How to Introduce Neon Tetras?



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

I have a ten gallon tank with my male halfmoon betta in it. As some of you may know, I am getting a small school of maybe 5-6 neons. I'm going to QT them for about a week, then introduce them. As far as the bioload goes, do I have to put them in one at a time? Or all at once? Any responses will be greatly appreciated, thanks! (P.S, sorry for all the threads I've been making lately, I just really wanna get this right as far as tank mates and such go)


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

After QT is completed (recommend 3wks)-I would add all the Neons at once and then either monitor the water prams and make the needed water only changes based on results of ammonia, nitrite 0.25ppm or greater or if you don't have test kit....make a second 50% water only change between the regular scheduled weekly 50% with vacuum until you don't see any spikes in ammonia, nitrite with at least 10ppm nitrate......

Any live plants and nitrate level if the tank has an established nitrogen cycle.....

Type of filter used

Hope to see some pics.....


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks OFL, my filter is an AquaTech 5-15 Power Filter (HOB). No live plants, but If I were to put live plants in, would I have to switch out my gravel substrate to a soil substrate?

EDIT: My nitrate level is 5.0, I just tested


----------



## kumi (Apr 23, 2011)

BetterBetta said:


> No live plants, but If I were to put live plants in, would I have to switch out my gravel substrate to a soil substrate?
> 
> EDIT: My nitrate level is 5.0, I just tested


You'll be able to grow a wider variety of plants with different substrate, but no, you don't have to change it. Just have to pick your plants carefully! I think there is a sticky somewhere that would help. What type of light do you have for your tank, however? That is a major determiner of what you can grow. Most aquariums come with a light that is geared to let us view the fish, not to grow plants.

Several of the members here are plant experts, so do some more research if you decide you want live plants! I switched over and I love it, but I don't know enough to be able to tell you what plant options various substrates and lights would give you. I'm using eco-complete: good plant substrate, but expensive. Doesn't matter so much for me because I have a few small tanks, but it would add up quickly if you had large or many tanks!

Enjoy,
Kumi


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks Kumi! The Lighting is a big factor that I think I'll have to think over more. And yea, I think I'm gonna read the plant sticky guide (again xD) to verify what plants I want


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

As Kumi posted, you don't have to have any special substrate for a lot of the low-mod light type plants...plain gravel will work if it is small diameter-you may have to add plant food on occasion and some plants are easier than others....the driving force behind successful planted tanks are the lights...but you don't have to buy expensive lights to grow a lot of the low-mod light plants either....

I buy and use regular bulbs I get in the lighting dept...as long as you get the right kelvin which is important for good plant growth....that being 6500k daylight...usually cost less than $5. for one bulb and they have to be changed out every 6mo-1yr even though you can see the light the plant can't use it for energy and photosynthesis..if your hood is a standard fluoresent type 2 pin....the 6500k daylight bulbs will work great for live plants......

And then photoperiod is important too....10-12h.....planted tanks are a balance of sorts.....the right light, photoperiod, color spectrum...etc....the plant growth had to be able to out compete algae for both light and nutrients...

Good starter plants for a 10gal...naja grass, water wisteria, sags, vals, java moss, java ferns, anubias and floating plants like water lettuce are all good starter plants for low-mod light gravel substrate tanks


----------



## kumi (Apr 23, 2011)

(minor hijack alert)
OFL, is one of the 18 watt 6500K lights that will fit in the "standard" hood of a 10 gallon enough to grow those plants? Thank you for the list! I have some of them, but not all.

Kumi


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Yes, that will work perfect...the kelvin is more important than the watts.....and 6500k color spectrum is what plants can use the best for photosynthesis......age of the bulb is also really important....the bulb is used up for plant use after about 6-12 mo on a 10-12hr/day/PP...we can still see it but the plant can't use it for energy and then algae can take over because they can use anything...lol.....and plant growth slows......


----------



## kumi (Apr 23, 2011)

(another minor hijack--OP, hope you don't mind!)
I can easily set up a QT for a betta or one or two small fish, but what do you do with something like 6 neons for 3 weeks? Do you set it up bare-bottomed with fake plants??? (Easy to treat if necessary, but don't want to stress them....) 
Without substrate, you'll have to do very frequent water changes even if you pre-seed a filter, right?

(Can you tell I'm thinking of doing the same sort of tank?)

Thanks,
Kumi


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

What I would do.....if the 10gal wasn't a planted tank...I would take out the Betta for the 3 weeks and use it for the QT Neons...otherwise, I would have at least 5gal tank (10gal better) for the Neons and use a seasoned sponge filter or HOB with a seasoned filter media in it and make 50% water only changes twice a week.....remember, if the QT fish get sick and have to be treated the QT time starts over......

And I would put a lot of plants cuttings in the tank to float to help ease stress and adding tannins will help stress too......even with healthy looking fish...the stress is what can compromise the immune response-weakening them that can cause them to get sick.....slow acclimation, no lights and no food for the first 24h......Neons can be sensitive to salt and some medications.....


----------

